# Help identifying breed of rabbit



## quailkeeper (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi, I am completely new to rabbits. I have raised almost everything else its a wonder I haven't raised rabbits. We are wanting to raise meat rabbits, so I have been researching for weeks about different breeds. I understand that the New Zealand and California are probably my best bet, and I have been looking for those. In the meantime, I "ran" into some rabbits at our local Atwoods store. The largest ones are brown and white with normal upright rabbit ears and short hair. I immediately came home to try to identify them. I have googled like crazy, but the closest thing I've found is just a picture on a meat rabbit website. It doesn't say what it is, I think they just threw the picture on there. It looks like this one a lot. Here is the link: 
http://www.survival-homestead.com/rabbit-breeds.html
I thought my best bet would be to check here. Right now they are about 4lbs and young. Unsure of age however. Thanks for any help!! I just don't want to end up with a small breed.


----------



## AprilW (Nov 25, 2007)

What is "young"? A 4lb 8-10 week old is not going to be a small rabbit. The brown/white rabbit on the website you posted almost appears to be a Rex. To me it looks like it has very short fur. Unless the rabbits at this store have plus fur, they're not rexes. 

If you could post a picture of the actual rabbits, it would be helpful. Can you ask the employees?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

You exactly described what is in the Atwoods in Mena. Would that be the one you saw the rabbits in?


----------



## quailkeeper (Aug 18, 2004)

Yes it is short fur. And yes they are the ones at Mena  Any clue what they are? OR even better do you have any meat rabbits for sale or know someone who does? As far as asking the employees, I don't think they would know. And age is anyones guess. I just know they are brought in as little bunnies, and they are there until sold.


----------



## quailkeeper (Aug 18, 2004)

I looked up Rex rabbits, and if that is what they are, there is still a problem as to size. Apparently Rexes cover all sizes. I also could not find any images that looked like these. The pics I saw, most had a very glossy coat. These didn't (not sure if that makes a difference).


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

I agree that the brown/white bun looks like a Rex...which BTW there are Standard Rexs and Mini Rexs. 

Also.....you dont have to go Californian or NZW for meat rabbits..... I had Cali's and Standard Rexs and sold off my Cali's because I hated their temperment. I got the same size carcass on my Rex fryers as I did on the Californians.....plus the Rexs have amazing fur and come in more colors  I did a Californian x Rex breeding and LOVED those kits....much faster growth rate than my purebreds.

I really wanted Silver Fox meat rabbits but was never able to find any close enough 

You could also scroll down to the rabbits on this page:

http://www.albc-usa.org/cpl/wtchlist.html#rabbits

Some great meat breeds there a well.

As long a your not getting mini breeds you should have a pretty good meat rabbit. My Cali's & standard Rexs were at the 4-5 lb range by 8-9 weeks and were nice meaty fryers. My cali/rex crosses hit 5-6 lbs at 8-9 weeks. 

Good luck getting your rabbits! Just make sure you don't get suckered into buying someone's overweight or older rabbits....happened to me and if they're too fat you can't ever get them bred (even after I slimmed them down). 

Might wanna keep an eye on CL too....in my area I found good meat rabbits for $5-$10 (usually cali, NZ or cross) right after stock show season and a few weeks after Easter when folks realized that pet Easter bunny they bought on impulse wasnt such a good idea 

Best Wishes,
Crystal
Http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Many breeds can be good meat breeds, especially if you concentrate on meat qualities. I have butchered my first New Zealand Whites and kept my Silver Foxes, because of temperament. NZW's were VICIOUS. I did buy a calm-er NZW buck, who hasn't bitten me YET but has shown attitude...

my Silver Fox are so easy to handle, calm, and AWESOME rabbits. I now have some new zealand blacks that are calmer and good temperaments. I also cross New Zealands and Silver Fox every once in a while.

I haven't heard great things about Calis (temperament wise) either. 

But, I do know a lot of people raise rexes, satins, champagnes, and many other breeds for meat. You've got quite a few options.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Here's my castor standard rexs....not small bunnies...my Rex buck was bigger than my Californian buck:










Also...you might be interested in this site:

www.raising-rabbits.com

Has breed info, care, recipes, housing....basically all things rabbit with alot of info geared towards folks raising meat rabbits for family consumption. The gal who owns it is super nice and answers emails....she also raises standard rexs and has a section devoted to rex fur crafts & tanning 

Best Wishes,
Crystal
http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

The rabbits at Atwoods are attractive mutts and that's all they are. This particular batch has been there for several weeks and haven't gotten much bigger. If you are wanting meat rabbits and are willing to wait just a little bit, I can get you set up with some Californians. Hmmm, and I happen to need some quail 

Sending p.m.!


----------



## quailkeeper (Aug 18, 2004)

Ah that explains it. I was researching Rexes, and they just didn't look right (too shiny and glossy). I'm so glad I resisted the temptation to buy these. 

I would definitely be interested in some Californians or other good meat breed. Unfortunately I don't have quail any more. Just not enough meat for all the hassle. I tried two different breeds, eight different colors. I even had the Jumbo Bobwhites at one time. I'm excited now! When will you have some? I'm starting very small, just one doe and one buck.


----------



## quailkeeper (Aug 18, 2004)

Thank you for all the help and for the links!! Especially the raisingrabbits.com . I just bookmarked it. I liked to be as prepared as possible before I dive into something like this  (Which is why I came here!)


----------



## AprilW (Nov 25, 2007)

I wanted to add that you don't need huge rabbits to butcher for meat. I raise Dutch for show, any that don't make the cut are butchered. These are 4-5 pound rabbits and have a good dress out around 12 weeks old.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Be sure you download the file from the HT forum
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=343961

It's from Pat Lamar's former website.
Lots of good information.

You can also visit my website.
http://www.rabbitgeek.com

Have a good day!


----------



## tnokie (Jan 30, 2007)

Do either of you two from Mena know any of the Leas there?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

tnokie said:


> Do either of you two from Mena know any of the Leas there?


I just moved here a couple of months ago so I don't know many people. Sorry.


----------



## quailkeeper (Aug 18, 2004)

Lived here all my life, but I'm afraid of not heard of any Leas. My husband is also from Oklahoma, what part were you from?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

quailkeeper said:


> I'm starting very small, just one doe and one buck.




Can I suggest getting 2 does' & 1 buck? That way if 1 of the does has a huge litter & the other one's litter is smaller you can foster a kit or 2 to the doe with the smaller litter. Just breed them the same day or 1 one day & the other the next. Just a good idea to have 2 does', you never know what might happen.


----------

